# unEmployed Now bugout time?



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

So i'm now unemployed, i'm starting to thing it's bugout time... when do you make the call?
also, yall could visit my site. click on some ad's and stuff  i'm up to about $0.01 so far.

The point of this is... when is everyone else gonna say, enough is enough!


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I would say if you are going to bug out, make sure you can find employment where you are bugging out to. Unless you are independently wealthy, you will be creating your own little personal SHTF while the big one may not come for 5 or 10 years. That is 5 or 10 years you could be saving and building stock piles. But if there is no employment where you are, no time likle the present to find a new job in a less populated area. Craigslist is great for job research.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you ever considered working from home doing online jobs? I dunno if your getting unemployment benefits, but if not here's some forums that post daily job leads for virtual jobs. 

ratracerebellion.com
workplacelikehome.com
wahm.com (click on the forums)

Best of luck to you and hang in there!


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not getting unemployment, and i'll check out the links. thanks for taking the time to post them


----------



## StoopidIS (Aug 11, 2012)

any body actually get a job from the work from home sites? I've always been concerned about security ( ie: I give then my SSN)
If you have any personal experience. It sounds arrogant, I'm Awesome at tech support... and I work Damn hard. but i'll admit in the current situation i'm going to be a little eager... over eager to get some thing going.. so i can see my self giving away info that would bit me in the butt.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Ive been working from home for almost a year now. It's not always the highest paying work, but it's money. I've done it successfully for 10 months now and earn between 10 and 14 an hour. It wont make you a millionaire, but it will put food on the table and gas in the tank.

You definitely have to be careful of which places you give your info to. I actually setup an LLC and got a tax id to use instead of my social. Not a requirement, but a good safety measure. Also by using the forums, you can research the legit places and learn what the scams are. If its too good to be true, it is. 

If you give things a try let me know how it goes!


----------

